# Universal Studios experts



## copper (Apr 25, 2006)

We are heading to Orlando in 3 weeks and in between dodging the pushy Westgate :annoyed: tours and pesky Westgate :annoyed: salespeople we will be going to US. 

Never having been to either of these parks we were wondering  what might be the best days for each park? 

Thanks


----------



## timetraveler (Apr 25, 2006)

Your going at a great time.  Most of the schools are still in session.  However, it's also about the time some of the schools start doing their "senior" trips.  So, we always hit IOA and Universal Studios as soon as the park opens.  That way, we basically walk right onto the rides we want to ride!   

By early afternoon we have been on or sat thru about everything we wanted, and it's time for a fun lunch at one of the Universal Walk restaurants.


----------



## Detailor (Apr 25, 2006)

Vickie's advice is on target.  Get there early and you should be able to avoid many of the long lines that will develop by mid-morning for the most popular rides. And try to avoid the weekends when the crowds seem to be the greatest with lots of locals in addition to us tourists.
Be sure to use the Universal Express feature for the most popular rides and shows so you can bypass the lines as the day wears on.

Dick Taylor


----------



## kasowell (Apr 25, 2006)

When going to IOA upon entering go to the right because everyone else goes to the left. This way when they finish the incredible hulk you will be there to start while they are making their way around to dueling dragons and stuff. This always allows us to ride both dueling dragosn without waiting at all.


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 25, 2006)

Plan on 3 full days with a lot of walking.  If you haven't been active this winter, start taking walks and get your legs in shape.  Universal is a BIG PLACE with no tram to take you from the parking lot to the gate. Spend all day in the parks and have dinner at City Walk and enjoy the shows.  You could be there from 9 AM to midnite if you can hold up!  Dinner at Margaritaville is always a fun time.


----------



## mecllap (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Universal Studios experts -- check out their Web site*

Try to surf through the Universal Web site to be sure you understand how the Express Pass works (there's a charge for it each day, and you only get one ride per attraction listed each day).  Read all the fine print.  Also check out their meal deal, if you're okay with "fast food."

A couple of WDW boards -- disboards.com and intercot.com -- have sections that discuss Universal -- planning outside WDW; there are a lot of good ideas there.  (Don't believe the one that says you can do Universal in one day, tho -- you'd have to be on your own, able to hustle, and hit an unusual uncrowded day).  If you dig deep enough, you can find specifics about the rides and determine which are best for your group/family.  

I like IOA a little better than US -- take a change of dry clothes and sandals to be prepared for the wet rides.


----------



## blackshirt (Apr 26, 2006)

The most important factor is to arrive early. If the parks open at 9, get to the parking lot around 8:15 to 8:30. This will put you at the gate by 8:45 at the latest. At IOA, this will allow you to ride Spiderman and the Hulk twice each with little or no wait and walk on to Dr. Doom. By 9:30, you will have already completed the two most popular rides. At that point, make your way over to the Suess area, Dueling Dragons etc. The shows dont start until 10 at the earliest. If you get to the Jurassic ride by 10:30, you shouldnt have more than a 10 minute wait. After 11 on very busy days the lines will start to get lengthy. We usually leave by noon and the wait times are horrendous and hordes of people are streaming into the park. After noon, buying the FOL package is probably a good idea. Keep in mind this strategy is for busy days. Since you are going in mid May you can probably get by all right in the afternoon. I would still get to the parks before opening though. At Universal Studios, get the Mummy and Shrek done first. Twister gets long lines also. The Mummy has a single rider line that shortens a 45 minute wait to about 10 minutes. I envy people who are going for the first time. Have a great time!


----------



## timetraveler (Apr 26, 2006)

Blackshirt!!!!  You forgot Dudley Doo Right!  Oh what a fun water flume ride!  We run for Hulk upon entering the park, ride it twice, then next door to Dr. Doom, same thing.   Spidey and then thru toon town to Dudley!  We ride that at least 2 times sometimes 3.   Then off to Dueling Dragons and Jurassic Park.  Lastly....IOA's version of a Dole Whip at the little stand beside Dueling Dragons.  :whoopie:


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 26, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> Blackshirt!!!!  You forgot Dudley Doo Right!  Oh what a fun water flume ride!  We run for Hulk upon entering the park, ride it twice, then next door to Dr. Doom, same thing.   Spidey and then thru toon town to Dudley!  We ride that at least 2 times sometimes 3.   Then off to Dueling Dragons and Jurassic Park.  Lastly....IOA's version of a Dole Whip at the little stand beside Dueling Dragons.  :whoopie:


Don't forget the raft ride across from Dudley.  Just prepare to get wet!  It's also fun to get to the top of the boat and use the water guns at the riders in the raft.


----------



## copper (May 2, 2006)

Some great information.:whoopie:  Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2006)

All of the advice you have gotten has been great.  Do I need to say... get there early again?!   If you're there early, with Universal's "head of the line" type pass... you'll get to ride most rides plenty of times.
IOA is the best parke we've ever been to.  I love Disney parks, we can see the Disneyland fireworks form our bedroom each night.  But, IOA has some thing for all ages and all types.  The water rides were sooo great on the almost unbearable August days we were there!   Can't wait to go back when our nephew is a bit older.

Have fun!

Kevin


----------



## bigeyes1 (May 3, 2006)

copper said:
			
		

> We are heading to Orlando in 3 weeks and in between dodging the pushy Westgate :annoyed: tours and pesky Westgate :annoyed: salespeople we will be going to US.
> 
> Thanks



Would you believe Westgate was our BEST timeshare tour experience?!!    Not all of those salespeople are bad.  When we were introduced to our salesperson, we told her (nicely) that we knew how "timeshares" worked and how many timeshares we currently owned.  She said, "Well, I don't want to waste any of your time, so we'll just breeze through this presentation."  Sure enough, breezing is exactly what we did.  A VERY pleasant experience.  

Hopefully, your experience will be just as nice.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 3, 2006)

WE just got back from Orlando today and spent two of our days at Universal Studios.  It was crowded, hot and I was getting pretty tired of Universal's hotel guests going ahead of us in line, over and over again on the same rides, in the time we rode one time.  

The Universal Express extra charge is not worth the money at all.  You only get to ride each ONCE for the money.  We talked to people who paid extra and were angry.

We went to Islands of Adventure early in the morning and the family rode Hulk several times, then we rode Spiderman twice.  Dueling Dragons are closed for an entire month, until late May.  There isn't much left for my adventurous family in that park, with the roller coasters closed.  I was bored out of my mind.  Then we spent half a day in the Studios.  I only rode MIB once.  Very disappointing.


----------



## timetraveler (May 4, 2006)

Cindy....your family passed on Dr. Doom?       Surely not!   One of the most awesome thrill rides around.   And Dudley Doo Right is such a hoot!  And Jurassic Park is fun too.

I would have had to console myself with a IOA version of a Dole Whip (located right beside Dueling Dragons), since that attraction is temporarily closed.


----------



## cindi (May 4, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> Cindy....your family passed on Dr. Doom?       Surely not!   One of the most awesome thrill rides around.   And Dudley Doo Right is such a hoot!  And Jurassic Park is fun too.
> 
> I would have had to console myself with a IOA version of a Dole Whip (located right beside Dueling Dragons), since that attraction is temporarily closed.



Not to mention all those fun water rides where you can get nicely wet, or even soaked, as long as it hot anyway. 

We love that inner tube ride where you may just get drenched. We rode it so many times last trip that we couldn't have got more wet if we just jumped in the water with all our clothes on.

Then, to dry off, we had to sit in the sun and enjoy one of those wonderful lemon freeze things. :whoopie:


----------



## timetraveler (May 4, 2006)

I'm having a (pre) senior moment.  For the life of me, I cannot remember the name of the raft ride Gary and Cindi have mentioned.   Doesn't it have something to do with Popeye?    Help me out here, please.  

Dudley and this ride are so much fun.  I guess I like Dudley the best because of the great little free fall drops inside the ride and the great big one outside!


----------



## Detailor (May 4, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> I'm having a (pre) senior moment.  For the life of me, I cannot remember the name of the raft ride Gary and Cindi have mentioned.   Doesn't it have something to do with Popeye?    Help me out here, please.
> 
> Dudley and this ride are so much fun.  I guess I like Dudley the best because of the great little free fall drops inside the ride and the great big one outside!



Vickie-
That's Popeye and Bluto's Bilge Rat ride with the rafts.
I agree with you on Dudley.  That's the one that my youngest daughter and I head for first when we get to IofA.  We can get in a couple of runs before the lines start to build up if we get there right at opening.  

Dick Taylor


----------



## timetraveler (May 4, 2006)

detailor said:
			
		

> Vickie-
> That's Popeye and Bluto's Bilge Rat ride with the rafts.



Dick, thankyou!  I would have been staring at the ceiling all nite, otherwise!


----------



## copper (May 28, 2006)

FWIW:

Just back from our Orlando trip. By taking the advice of some of the experienced U S experts we had a great time. We arrived early and were able to get all the major rides with little or no wait and then take a second trip around the parks at a slower rate to enjoy the rest of the amentities. Just a note on IOA water rides... you won't get wet... you will be drenched... so if dry is your preferred way of seeing the parks you may want to wait for these rides until closer to leaving the park.

Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 28, 2006)

Great fun.
Remember to bring along your own vinyl ponchos for the wet rides. You know, the ones for a buck at your own local discount store. I ended up paying around $8 for mine on a ride and am philosophically opposed to spending more than I have to. So, multiply that times the number in your party and be sure to buy before.
My all-time favorite ride is "Men In Black". What a hoot.
The French Cafe & Bakery is decently priced with good coffee and pastry variety (I never met a carbohydrate I didn't like). It's on the right as you enter. Sort of across from the bazaar where they sell clothing and household thingies.
Enjoy !
B
P.S. Absolutely do not bring your cell phone on any wet ride. Trust me. Been there.


----------



## timetraveler (May 28, 2006)

Copper said:
			
		

> Just a note on IOA water rides... you won't get wet... you will be drenched... so if dry is your preferred way of seeing the parks you may want to wait for these rides until closer to leaving the park.



Oops!  Sorry about that....did I forget to mention you'd get drenched.:rofl:


----------



## Breezyone (May 29, 2006)

What is the IOA park?  And compared to Disney is it as commericialized and crowded? I was quite disappointed as were my girls with the Disney experience, everything seemed to be out of order the day we went in February, "due to technical difficulties,"  when we go down in February 2007, we plan on going to Universal, our girls will be 10, 12, and 15. Which would be the better park? We did get free disney passes when I explained our poor experience at the town hall on the way out. So, I think we will try Animal Kingdom, this time. Everyone, loved Seaworld but found everything to be so expensive, especially the tickets. Is there a way of getting cheaper tickets, without getting scammed? I just love the wealth of experience and information here at TUG, best money I ever spent.


----------



## happybaby (May 29, 2006)

Sea Six said:
			
		

> Plan on 3 full days with a lot of walking.  If you haven't been active this winter, start taking walks and get your legs in shape.  Universal is a BIG PLACE with no tram to take you from the parking lot to the gate. Spend all day in the parks and have dinner at City Walk and enjoy the shows.  You could be there from 9 AM to midnite if you can hold up!  Dinner at Margaritaville is always a fun time.




They have moving walk ways and escalators from the parking lot to the park.  Once in the park, it is a little walk to the gate 

I didn't think it was that bad

Quote:The Universal Express extra charge is not worth the money at all. You only get to ride each ONCE for the money. We talked to people who paid extra and were angry.

We purchased the Express Plus and feel it was worth it.  You can ride the rides more then once but they are supposed to mark your ticket on each ride, and after you have completed the rides you can come back and ride again..   But they only marked our ticket on the back with an "S" on the shrek ride.  No others marked the ticket   The purpose of this is so can't keep going on the same ride over and over again.


----------



## timetraveler (May 29, 2006)

Breezyone said:
			
		

> What is the IOA park?



Islands of Adventure.  It sits right beside Universal Studios.
IOA is a pure thrill ride park.   Awesome rollercoasters.  Dr Doom, the 200ft launching ride is an incredible "airtime" ride.

The park is brightly painted.  NO pixie dust here.   Just tummy tickling thrill rides.


----------



## evan63 (Jun 13, 2006)

The comment about people staying at the onsite resorts getting to ride three or four times while the other customers stand in line to ride once is accurate.  We love IOA, and typically travel to Orlando from the west coast for a day or two when we're there.

Last time we went, we spent $229 plus tax to rent a room for one night at the Royal Pacific Resort onsite (sometimes there are better deals).  We put the grandparents in the expensive room overnight while we stayed at a cheap place on I-drive, and the old folks and toddlers used the room to rest during the day.

It was an awesome experience.  Showing the room key takes you to near the front of the line at all the major attractions.  The hotel desk will give you the keys as soon as you arrive the morning you check in, whether the room is ready or not.  The keys are good the whole day you check out too.  

We spend a lot just to take everyone to Florida, and $50-$60 per person to go to the park.  I figure, how much more it is worth for the whole family to spend two days having back to back thrills instead of standing in lines?  For the cost of an overpriced room, we had time to ride all the big rides in IOA in a single day, and ride the best ones several times.  Then we went back and did another half day before heading back to the west coast.  We had three times as much fun in the same amount of time as we did when we didn't stay at one of the onsite hotels.

You can also buy a one-day express pass without staying at the park, if you get there early enough.  But they don't have unlimited use.  For a family of four roller coaster riders going for two days, all in all, the room was a better deal.

I also found some great tips at www.mousesavers.com on saving money at US/IOA and the Disney parks.


----------



## bigbillf (Jun 17, 2006)

evan63 said:
			
		

> Last time we went, we spent $229 plus tax to rent a room for one night at the Royal Pacific Resort onsite (sometimes there are better deals).  We put the grandparents in the expensive room overnight while we stayed at a cheap place on I-drive, and the old folks and toddlers used the room to rest during the day..
> 
> It was an awesome experience.  Showing the room key takes you to near the front of the line at all the major attractions.  The hotel desk will give you the keys as soon as you arrive the morning you check in, whether the room is ready or not.  The keys are good the whole day you check out too.



This was an idea I considered and sounds good that you tried it and it worked out.  I could see if you had a large number in your group you could get four room keys and pass them around all day. 

We  are down to one left in the nest who will go away on vacation with mom and dad.  And for just the three of us we will buy the Express Plus passes vs. spending an extra $275 (going rate plus taxes for late June) for a room we do not need.  A couple years ago we went to U studios in August and it was packed and you could only have one free express pass out at a time.  The one free one we had made us wait three hours to use.  So by the time that came up all the good free express passes were sold out :annoyed: .  So we elected to buy the Express Plus for IOA and it made the day much more enjoyable.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 17, 2006)

About four years ago, we bought annual season passes for Universal from an online vendor for just $99 each.  We have been able to renew them annually as that same price, making it a real bargain if you just go to the park(s) for two days.  Additionally you get free parking (about an $8/day savings) plus 10% off all food purchases inside the parks.

An added bonus is that when you buy your "renewal" it isn't actually activated until the next time you go after your current "year" has expired, so there's not a lot of dead unused time between "years."  I don't know if you can still find the deal somewhere on the internet, but I'd suggest trying.  It is definitely worth it!!!

Yvonne


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 17, 2006)

I have been looking into the possibility of extending a week by two days, with a stay at one of the Universal Studio hotels.  $199 + taxes per night is outrageous to me.     I cannot do it.  I would love to try Universal Express, but that price is so ridiculous compared to a timeshare stay.  

I think we will just hit the park very early and ride MIB early in the morning.  If that is a bust, and I don't get to ride my favorite ride twelve times in a row, :whoopie:  I might consider the hotel next time around.


----------

